# not what i thought with the clutch springs



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so i have been riding around thinking i would like the spring set up i got and well not to impressed i have maroon primary and almond secondary with 26 exacutioners feels like iam always in low range i liked just the primary ran fine but when i added the second . no good. i noticed it came stock with a yellow secondary and i think a red primary is there a different secondary that would make it not feel like iam in low gear


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Maroon primary and almond secondary is a VERY popular trail setup and not really aggressive at all.. Anytime you step up the secondary you will loose top end which is what you're explaining. But you are getting better belt grip and low end.. You can step down from the almond. But with 26's you would probably be good with the stock spring....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can always take the Almond secondary out and leave the Maroon primary if you liked it better that way. If you say stock it had a Yellow secondary it must of not been an EPI...lol. Cause that is the stiffest one they make. You would have NO top end with it.


----------

